# Solved: Free textbook for Javascript



## kyle7119 (Jan 31, 2009)

I have been teaching myself java for the last few years, and I would now like to learn how to code with javascript. For my introduction into java, I used the free Blue Pelican Java textbook, which I downloaded from www.bluepelicanjava.com. I would like to know what is the best FREE textbook I can download from the web for an introduction into javascript. Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I don't know of any downloads but you can use W3C Schools for reference and tutorials to alot of things.
http://www.w3schools.com/JS/default.asp


----------



## kyle7119 (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks. I found another one I like better. It is called Sam's Teach Yourself JavaScript in 24 Hours.

http://www.informit.com/library/library.aspx?b=STY_JavaScript_24_hours.


----------

